# Wanted: partner for ultimate river property



## dardusius (May 21, 2009)

Boaters,

I have located a prime wilderness property on a clear Idaho river that I want real bad, but need a 3rd partner to be able to reasonably afford. Looking for someone in the river community who is honest, reliable, and can afford to invest around $70k. Possible returns on this investment if we can figure out how to manage short-term rentals. Property is accessible by road, air, and water - river is boatable all summer if you don't mind low water. Fishing is superb and can only get better if they take out those dams on the lower Snake. House sits above a large eddy & beach. 2br, 2ba, ~1200 sq. ft. 

If you are seriously interested, let's talk and I can send you the details. We are located in Colorado, but you can be wherever.

Cheers!


----------



## zbaird (Oct 11, 2003)

OP is a great dude. If I was in the market for a river property I'd partner up in the venture with him with confidence.


----------



## Conundrum (Aug 23, 2004)

Probably better for DM but a couple basic questions…what part of ID and would there be a note carried on top of the initial investment?


----------



## Andy H. (Oct 13, 2003)

Conundrum said:


> Probably better for DM but a couple basic questions…what part of ID and would there be a note carried on top of the initial investment?


Hey folks, everyone's responding to a 5-year post that got dredged up by a realtor's spambot.


----------



## Pinchecharlie (Jul 27, 2017)

And don’t forget….partners are for dancing!!!


----------



## Montana Cat 65 (Jul 31, 2013)

So did they end up buying the place?


----------



## zbaird (Oct 11, 2003)

Damnit. I cant believe I got sucked into that. Im usually pretty good at checking dates. When I saw it thought he was looking for another one. He got a sweet place on SF Salmon.


----------

